# A newbie asks



## b_elliott (Sep 25, 2020)

I noticed on the vi forum that members are able to screen capture (?) part of an OPs posting or some other earlier posting and use that capture as part of the reply. 
I find that is a useful feature that helps the reader know what the message response is regarding. 
I am so old school I either type it out or skip it. TBH I've avoided all internet forums before now, so have gotten away with not knowing. 
I would appreciate learning what the key strokes or process is for that. Cheers, Bill

ps. I probably have another query but the above would be a good confusion to clear up.


----------



## BenG (Sep 25, 2020)

b_elliott said:


> I noticed on the vi forum that members are able to screen capture (?) part of an OPs posting or some other earlier posting and use that capture as part of the reply.



You can use the 'Reply' feature at the bottom of the post you would like to quote, and then simply delete any content that is not relevant! (Example above...


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Sep 25, 2020)

Just highlight the words you want to quote, and you’ll see a little ‘reply’ button appear next to your selection.


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 25, 2020)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> Just highlight the words you want to quote, and you’ll see a little ‘reply’ button appear next to your selection.



Super. Thanks for your quick response. Cheers, Bill


----------

